# Can anyone recommend a good strain for Anxiety and Depression?



## therron (Apr 19, 2015)

I'll be honest , I'm a grower and a capitalist but I haven't smoked in 18 years lol. I always let a friend try it out before I sell it. Ever since I was in my early 20's Weed has induced have some serious panic attacks, Except this one time when I met my ex wife, she brought over a half OZ of some really dank shit and I smoked the whole bag lol. It was really mellow, no racing thoughts, I didn't feel my heart pounding through my throat and it was super euphoric. . I would give by left nut to find a strain that makes me feel like that again. It makes no sense because I ate ridiculous amounts of LSD and shrooms without any anxiety. Any suggestions?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 19, 2015)

Blue Dream


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 19, 2015)

Larry Og is a good one


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 19, 2015)

TRy some edibles?


----------



## therron (Apr 19, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Blue Dream


 Can you recommend a good seed breeder for that strain?Maybe I can find a good mother in a batch of 20.....


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 19, 2015)

therron said:


> Can you recommend a good seed breeder for that strain?Maybe I can find a good mother in a batch of 20.....


Sorry , cant help ya there. Someone will chime in with an answer for that


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 23, 2015)

I'll suggest growing a headhigh sativa and harvesting it a little bit early, and then using your medicine before it gets a long cure.

In my experience early harvest sativas kick the shit out of my depression, but that might just be me. Super energetic, happy, euphoric and motivational. I have a few of my strains that have been curing for a few months and it definitely dumbs down the sativa kick a little bit (In my opinion). I'd say most people who arent medicating for depression strongly prefer the longer cure, but even just right off the dry even though it doesnt smoke the best or taste the best, for me thats when some strains medicate the best.

Please no hate this is just a suggestion I don't know how it works for others but it generally works for me XD

I can't recommend a specific strain because i've been growing random test seeds since I began. But they are all heavy sativa and dank as hell


----------



## indicat33 (Apr 23, 2015)

You might want to try a good _indica _strain. Afghani, or Hindu Kush come to my mind immediately. Ime, Sativas can make one paranoid or uneasy due to their high THC- Low CBD ratio. Many good Indicas contain high amounts of CBD which usually leads to a relaxing, blissful experience. Hope this helps, happy toking


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sour tsunami i believe was supposed to have a locking euphoric high,mostly for epilepsy patients ect. I cant remember where my friend bought them a few years ago, but it certainly didnt feel like your average stone from "girl scout cookie s" ect. Was definitely not my thing, the "stone" felt too clean and deep at the same time,its like i couldnt get high but the high was overturning my body if that makes sense.


----------



## therron (Apr 28, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Sour tsunami i believe was supposed to have a locking euphoric high,mostly for epilepsy patients ect. I cant remember where my friend bought them a few years ago, but it certainly didnt feel like your average stone from "girl scout cookie s" ect. Was definitely not my thing, the "stone" felt too clean and deep at the same time,its like i couldnt get high but the high was overturning my body if that makes sense.



Sounds good but I need seeds. I only found clones from clinics.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Apr 29, 2015)

therron said:


> Sounds good but I need seeds. I only found clones from clinics.


I just found this app called leafly! Should be for iphone & android. You can browse through a ton of strains and match them with whatever you can get your hands on.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 29, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Sour tsunami i believe was supposed to have a locking euphoric high,mostly for epilepsy patients ect. I cant remember where my friend bought them a few years ago, but it certainly didnt feel like your average stone from "girl scout cookie s" ect. Was definitely not my thing, the "stone" felt too clean and deep at the same time,its like i couldnt get high but the high was overturning my body if that makes sense.


Sounds very much like my CBD Nordle plant that I grew from seed. Also puts a stupid shit eating grin on your face that is impossible to hide. But like you said, very clear. Very different.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 29, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> I'll suggest growing a headhigh sativa and harvesting it a little bit early, and then using your medicine before it gets a long cure.


While I'm not gonna toss all potential sativas he could grow into the same category, this advice is truly awful.

No offense intended but sativas produce anxiety, especially when harvested early - in many people.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 29, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> You might want to try a good _indica _strain. Afghani, or Hindu Kush come to my mind immediately. Ime, Sativas can make one paranoid or uneasy due to their high THC- Low CBD ratio. Many good Indicas contain high amounts of CBD which usually leads to a relaxing, blissful experience. Hope this helps, happy toking


It's more the myrcene than the CBD. Most popular indicas have pretty minimal CBD levels. I agree though, try an indica. I also think he should try a high CBD plant as well.


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 29, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> While I'm not gonna toss all potential sativas he could grow into the same category, this advice is truly awful.
> 
> No offense intended but sativas produce anxiety, especially when harvested early - in many people.


"In my experience early harvest sativas kick the shit out of my depression, but that might just be me. Super energetic, happy, euphoric and motivational."

"Please no hate this is just a suggestion I don't know how it works for others but it generally works for me XD"

It was just a suggestion to him based off what worked for me. Saying my advice is truly awful is just you being kindof a dick. Its like you called me out before even reading my full post


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 29, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> "In my experience early harvest sativas kick the shit out of my depression, but that might just be me. Super energetic, happy, euphoric and motivational."
> 
> "Please no hate this is just a suggestion I don't know how it works for others but it generally works for me XD"
> 
> It was just a suggestion to him based off what worked for me. Saying my advice is truly awful is just you being kindof a dick. Its like you called me out before even reading my full post


Sorry if it came off like that. I still think what you recommended is the last thing he should try. Some folks have different brain chemistry and what induces anxiety for many is relaxing for them, maybe that's you. But for someone who is prone to anxiety attacks I'd probably recommend a high CBD strain first with the opposite on hand in case it induces the anxiety and paranoia (say your soaring sativa). He's looking for relaxed and mellow. Not motivational. Shit, sounds like the guy is pretty motivated.


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 29, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Sorry if it came off like that. I still think what you recommended is the last thing he should try. Some folks have different brain chemistry and what induces anxiety for many is relaxing for them, maybe that's you. But for someone who is prone to anxiety attacks I'd probably recommend a high CBD strain first with the opposite on hand in case it induces the anxiety and paranoia (say your soaring sativa).


Yeah my bad I decided maybe i overreacted a bit i hope were good.

My early sativas are a great morning/daytime smoke for when im up and about doing things, which is what my depression and anxiety always stopped me from being able to do. They definitely arent a night time smoke they would just keep you up.

For me what i'm looking for in my weed is high energy, high euphoria, high motivation; the things my depression often takes from me. For me an early sativa replaces those three things

As far as the anxiety, for me i've just learned to not smoke too much. Just take the tokes to "Take the edge off" when you are using it to medicate mental illness. My anxiety doesnt bother me during the day when I take the motivation and energy from my strains to work on things, I just do what I have to do happily

(And yes I understand CBD, THC, and the whatnots)


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 29, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Yeah my bad I decided maybe i overreacted a bit i hope were good.
> 
> My early sativas are a great morning/daytime smoke for when im up and about doing things, which is what my depression and anxiety always stopped me from being able to do. They definitely arent a night time smoke they would just keep you up.
> 
> For me what i'm looking for in my weed is high energy, high euphoria, high motivation; the things my depression often takes from me. For me an early sativa replaces those three things


It's all good man. I tend to be pretty blunted (pun intended) sometimes. I'm glad it's working out well for you. I'm sure there are plants out there that can work for him in this category, it just sounds like he's got funky brain chemistry. I have a buddy who really doesn't suffer from anything, but if he smokes weed it's super intense anxiety and it's never pleasant for him. He doesn't suffer anxiety day to day. This sounds like it fits the OPs description. I've always wanted my buddy to try a high CBD variety but he's afraid to try anything cannabis based on his experience. He really loses it.


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 29, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> It's all good man. I tend to be pretty blunted (pun intended) sometimes. I'm glad it's working out well for you. I'm sure there are plants out there that can work for him in this category, it just sounds like he's got funky brain chemistry. I have a buddy who really doesn't suffer from anything, but if he smokes weed it's super intense anxiety and it's never pleasant for him. He doesn't suffer anxiety day to day. This sounds like it fits the OPs description. I've always wanted my buddy to try a high CBD variety but he's afraid to try anything cannabis based on his experience. He really loses it.


Has he tried taking it really easy and only doing like 1-2 tokes?

My buddies who always freaked out thought they could handle 5-6 hits with no tolerance, i strongly advised them against and they soon learned why.

Now my buddies listen to me and start off slow with 1-2 tokes and are always able to enjoy themselves

I've overtoked to anxious and physically paralyzed on several occasions. It took me a while to learn to not try to get super ripped when I don't really have a tolerance


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 29, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Has he tried taking it really easy and only doing like 1-2 tokes?
> 
> My buddies who always freaked out thought they could handle 5-6 hits with no tolerance, i strongly advised them against and they soon learned why.
> 
> ...


Even one hit does it for him. I think he has some predisposition to psychosis but that's not really for me to say for sure. It's bad though.


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 29, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Even one hit does it for him. I think he has some predisposition to psychosis but that's not really for me to say for sure. It's bad though.


Fair enough. Weed is great for a lot of people but it still isnt for everybody


----------



## ChrisDiesel (Jun 25, 2015)

Durban Poison
Sour Diesel


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jun 25, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Blue Dream


I wish I beat you to this but Blue dream is a big one. I have some of this stuff and I often get paranoid smoking because of the fear of how the high may turn out. This has trumped my other strains by miles.


----------



## guardiangk (Nov 16, 2015)

Strawberry cough

https://www.leafly.com/sativa/strawberry-cough


----------



## avillax (Nov 16, 2015)

Go with Durban Poison, it's pure sativa, pure happiness and doesn't cause paranoia or anxiety!


----------



## avillax (Nov 16, 2015)

GreenStick85 said:


> I wish I beat you to this but Blue dream is a big one. I have some of this stuff and I often get paranoid smoking because of the fear of how the high may turn out. This has trumped my other strains by miles.


To me Blue Dream is a great taste but very mellow and I don't see much use in it unless you're a mellow daily smoker since it doesn't give me strong introspection, nor a sativa high, nor energy, nor psychedelic, nor stoning effects, everything it gives me is very mellow, I don't know how it could be abused and it is the original one, the smell is unmistakable and it also gives a dream-like haze.

A very overrated strain IMO.

Durban Poison never goes wrong!


----------



## GreenStick85 (Nov 17, 2015)

avillax said:


> To me Blue Dream is a great taste but very mellow and I don't see much use in it unless you're a mellow daily smoker since it doesn't give me strong introspection, nor a sativa high, nor energy, nor psychedelic, nor stoning effects, everything it gives me is very mellow, I don't know how it could be abused and it is the original one, the smell is unmistakable and it also gives a dream-like haze.
> 
> A very overrated strain IMO.
> 
> Durban Poison never goes wrong!


I can understand why you say it's overrated. Apparently on some side of the U.S., blue dream has spread like a bad cold. Only in this part I've tried constantly to find a strain that gives kick but doesn't send you into jitters like mad. Everyone has a different reaction to it but having tried this when it was more fresh, it was much better than I thought it was to be. It was only consistent to me in a sense that I didn't have to worry about much while high on it.


----------



## avillax (Nov 17, 2015)

Try Durban Poison, for some reason it's also hard to overdose with it, it's not strong and it's nothing but happiness with a clear head.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Nov 17, 2015)

avillax said:


> Try Durban Poison, for some reason it's also hard to overdose with it, it's not strong and it's nothing but happiness with a clear head.


If I can find some I will.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Nov 18, 2015)

I suggest sativa seeds full moon. Favorite strain to this day and it makes me feel really talkative. I'm kind of an introvert so I think this is a good one.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Nov 18, 2015)

Btw OG Evil Genius would make a great strain name.


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Nov 18, 2015)

Sour Chiesel by Big Buddha


----------



## flupped uck (Nov 18, 2015)

therron said:


> I'll be honest , I'm a grower and a capitalist but I haven't smoked in 18 years lol. I always let a friend try it out before I sell it. Ever since I was in my early 20's Weed has induced have some serious panic attacks, Except this one time when I met my ex wife, she brought over a half OZ of some really dank shit and I smoked the whole bag lol. It was really mellow, no racing thoughts, I didn't feel my heart pounding through my throat and it was super euphoric. . I would give by left nut to find a strain that makes me feel like that again. It makes no sense because I ate ridiculous amounts of LSD and shrooms without any anxiety. Any suggestions?


I'm vaping on an oz of Trainwreck out of Denver.It's a nice up smoke.,I vaporize enough to take the edge off my back pain.It ,Trainwreck,seems to really help with depression.flupped


----------



## avillax (Nov 19, 2015)

The Colorado laws seem very promising for the creation of new good weed, currently the same trend is happening in the beer industry: the best beers are now coming out of the USA.

The state should start promoting weed tourism more aggressively so flights would become cheaper, I would like to take a cheap flight from Mexico to Colorado chill and try your weed.


----------



## Happy Grinch 42O (Jun 16, 2017)

White Widow!!! It's 40% sativa and has won many awards. BlueDream / GreenCrack is also very popular but I don't care for them much... Just hyped up commercial buds for the masses.

(WW: She was sprayed; the spotting on leaves is the light reflecting off damp spots)


----------



## allxdup (Jul 7, 2017)

therron said:


> Can you recommend a good seed breeder for that strain?Maybe I can find a good mother in a batch of 20.....


This was one of the first autos i tried... Smooth, sweet, delish, wacked without wierd or overpowering & still can do. very enjoyable until it ran out and i had to smoke the fruit punch. Not a big girl, so get a few.. not mold prone, heat resistant, but it is an auto so dont fuck it up early or you wont yield much. dwc & hps worked well, though flood & drain & 1000ppfd led might be even better. anyway Dutch-Passion-Seeds-AutoNight-Queen, got them from bonzaseeds


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Jul 7, 2017)

GemuGrows said:


> I'll suggest growing a headhigh sativa and harvesting it a little bit early, and then using your medicine before it gets a long cure.
> 
> In my experience early harvest sativas kick the shit out of my depression, but that might just be me. Super energetic, happy, euphoric and motivational. I have a few of my strains that have been curing for a few months and it definitely dumbs down the sativa kick a little bit (In my opinion). I'd say most people who arent medicating for depression strongly prefer the longer cure, but even just right off the dry even though it doesnt smoke the best or taste the best, for me thats when some strains medicate the best.
> 
> ...


something racy like a sativa can make anxiety worse,he needs something relaxing and mentally uplifting.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 7, 2017)

mj affects different users in different ways. some sativas make users sleep, or have heart palpitations.
health, mental and physical, rx, drug habits, time of day, lifestyle, diet, etc all play parts in this, then someday those effects change again even. 
I used to get anxiety from my purchased weed sometimes..thing is.....has not happened yet in my own garden with hundreds of different strains sampled from pure sativa to pure indica.
Short answer is= the best weed for anxiety and depression is the weed you grow yourself making sure to provide every needed resource that plant needs with strict controls and love.


----------

